# Any advice on saving a feral pigeon with severe pox?



## ROBERTO IN BANGKOK (Mar 17, 2018)

Found a very young and ver sickly pigeon on my deck. At first just observed its immobility. Then noticed a mother feeding it, but later noticed other pigeons coming onto the deck and attacking it. Decided to intervene. Today took to a vet and diagnosed with some form of pox. The young pigeon has large pox growths all over its face and completely distorting its vision. Vet gave us some treatment drugs and my wife and i started today feeding it and giving it the drugs. Also gave us an anti-inflammatory cream to apply to the pox. Are there any natural herbs or essential oils we can apply, as there seems to be parasites and bugs on the body? We are now keeping it on the same deck but in an enclosure for protection. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Nothing much you can do about pox except for giving supportive care. Can't you rather bring him inside where he will be safe and warm? What and how much are you feeding him? The pox lesions will eventually drop off after a couple of weeks. Did the vet check inside his mouth? Sometimes they get the wet form of pox with lesions growing inside the mouth, this is often fatal.

Can you perhaps post a photo?


----------



## ROBERTO IN BANGKOK (Mar 17, 2018)

*Skippy's Condition*

Thanks for your reply marina. The vet didn't find any lesions in the mouth, but the lesions on skippy's head are very extensive completely blocking his vision. Actually i can't even see his eyes. We're feeding him twice a day with the food the vet gave us. These are reddish small balls that we are liquifying in water and hand feeding him with a syringe. Also hand feeding twice a day medications the vet gave us. The vet also gave us an ointment to apply to the lesions, but this is very irritating as the lesions are completely covering his eyes. We've now moved him inside our apartment and keeping him in a cat carrying cage with a soft padding on the floor and cleaning each day. He seems to be eliminating well and spirits are much better, but the little guy must be completely disoriented as a bavby that was probably born with this condition. Is it ok to keep him in an air conditioned apartment as we live in the tropics? I don't want to leave him outside on the deck alone in the cage. I've attached a photo. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Poor baby, I hope he survives. Keeping him inside will be better. If he seems cold, you can always put a hotwaterbottle covered with a blanket underneath him.

Does he at least have an appetite and is eager to be fed?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He wasn't born with pox. They get them from biting insects, usually mosquitoes. Or if the parents have it, then they could pass it on to the babies. But doesn't sound as though his parents have pox, so probably got it from mosquitoes. You don't want to leave him outside where more mosquitoes will bite him and pass along the pox. You would have to cover the cage with fine screening to prevent that.
Inside would be better, but kept warm.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I really hope too he survives, thanks for helping him.

The vet gave you vitamins? Maybe the food he gave you is enriched with them. If not and if they don't interact with the medications he gave you, you could look for something similar to this complement, it contains vitamins, trace elements and amino acids: 

www.oropharma.com/NUTRI/Nutrition/P...kt=15663&fam=15670&ani=-1&ran=16138&pro=18954

He needs to be as strong as possible to fight against pox.
You could put it in the water you use to prepare his food.

Against parasites, you could put some sprig of lavender (if you can find them there) in his box, I was told that it's a good natural remedy (except for deplumant mite). 
Against mites, some people use to put pine needles. 
I have never tried these remedies so I can't confirm if they really work.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## ROBERTO IN BANGKOK (Mar 17, 2018)

*Skippy's progress*

Thank you all for your encouraging support. Skippy still seems to be stable as we continue to tube feed him with the food and medicine the vet gave us. Specifically the vet gave us...
1. metronidazole 40 mg/metrogyl suspension to be given twice a day
2. enrofloxacin 5 mg/baytril 0.5% to be given twice a day
3. tolfenamic acid 60 mg/tolfedine to be given once a day
4. chloramphenicol/cogentine ointment (I stopped putting this ointment on the pox lesions because I don't want to get it in his eyes.) Actually the disfiguring lesions are so large covering his whole head that I can not even see his eyes. This is my main concern. Will these lesions go away or are they permanent?

I've been giving Skippy dust baths of diatomaceous earth and I think this ridding him of parasites. Anybody have any experience with this?

He seems to be comfortable with my wife and I as we've been giving him a lot of love and attention. My wife has been playing some pigeon sound recordings she found on the internet and he responds positively to this. Thank you all.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have no idea why he is on so many drugs. No reason for them, unless he comes up with something that requires them. You are throwing so many things at an already sick bird. You are damaging his immune system. Pox is a virus, and needs to run its course, which it usually can with supportive care from you. Keeping him warm and watered and fed.
None of those drugs will help with pox. So unless he gets a secondary infection which requires those meds, then he shouldn't be getting them. Also, I wouldn't be putting anything so close to his eyes.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That is quite a lot of medicine. Metronidazole must be given once daily (40mg). So now he's getting 80 mg a day which is way to much.

I would rather concentrate on boosting his system. Try to get a vitamin for birds which you can add to his food daily. He will also benefit from probiotics and you can add a drop of apple cider vinegar to his food as well. All this will be good to his system.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know the Metro dose is too high, but he shouldn't be getting it anyway, unless he shows signs of needing it. Even the Baytril should actually be once daily, but see no reason for that either. Those drugs are damaging his being able to fight off the virus.

Marina is right. You should be giving vitamins and probiotics to boost his immune system. The drugs he is being given are just damaging it.


----------



## ROBERTO IN BANGKOK (Mar 17, 2018)

*Skippy's Progress*

You know Jay, I'm going to take your advice and stop the drugs. What is the best natural food can I feed him? Thanks.


----------



## ROBERTO IN BANGKOK (Mar 17, 2018)

*Skippy's Progress*

OK Marina, I've now seen your post. We now go the natural route. Again, what is the best natural food? He still will not eat on his own - I guess because of the disfiguring lesions, so we have to tube feed him liquified food. How about natural grain flours stirred into water? Corn meal? Whole wheat flour? Wheat bran? I have these on hand. Thanks.


----------



## ROBERTO IN BANGKOK (Mar 17, 2018)

*Bathing*

Is it OK to bathe my [hopefully] recovering sick friend? In an effort to rid Skippy of parasites and insects, we've been covering him with DE clay as was recommended in some posts and I've seen flees jump of his body. But is it OK to bathe him in the shower to totally clean him while he is still sickly? Thanks.


----------



## marine.bkk (Mar 15, 2018)

Which vet have you been taking Skippy to in Bangkok ?


----------



## ROBERTO IN BANGKOK (Mar 17, 2018)

Sorry, I was unable to reply to your private message. How is your guy doing? We took Skippy to Chulalongkorn Veterinarians and Small Animal Hospital located behind Siam Square. You can also take him to Sukhumvit Vet on Soi 51, I spoke with a Dr. Salan there who seems to be knowledgable about pigeons. Regretfully our little guy is getting weaker and not better, as he seems unable to even stand now. As you can see from the thread here, I'm not sure if the drugs we gave him from the vet helped or made him worse. Anyone have any last minute advice for the little guy? I'm not sure he'll make it through the night - really sad!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

For feeding, try to get a handrearing formula for parrots and parakeets from a petshop if possible. That is what we use to handraise baby pigeons and it has all the vitamins that they need. If you can't get hold of that, try a human baby cereal that contains no milk products and very little sugar.

I hope he survives. I've never managed to save them when they have really bad pox like your's have. I know what you're going through.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Don't bath him. Just wipe him down with moist cottonwool.


----------



## marine.bkk (Mar 15, 2018)

I am so sorry to hear about Skippy's condition. My prayers are with him.
Thanks for letting me know the vet places, Chula is a reliable animal hospital.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear that he is getting weaker; I understand how you feel, I'm praying for him.

Keep him warm. You could put a hot water bottle covered by a towel or by paper towels inside his box.


----------



## ROBERTO IN BANGKOK (Mar 17, 2018)

*Skippy Passed*

Very sad! He passed while I've been holding him in my arms for the past hour. Just now gasping for his last breath. Any advice on how we can humanely handle his body?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

So sad you lost him. Best will be to bury him in a special place in your garden. Thanks for the effort you've put in trying to help him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry. That was sad, but he had pox so bad. You did your best. Just remember that if you get another one in with pox, just give him supportive care untill the virus passes. Just feeding, watering, and keeping him safe, warm, and clean. And washing your hands well before and after handling him. Don't overload his system with other things, as he needs strength to be able to fight the virus. I know how hard you tried for him. Thank you for that, I would just wrap him up and bury him deep enough so other animals didn't dig him up. Again........so sorry.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm really really sorry to hear that Skippy passed away. You gave him all your love and help, I'm sure he felt it, this is important.

We use to bury the birds that we lost in a peaceful wood: we put them in aluminum paper, then in a freezer bag and finally in a metal box.

Again, I'm really sorry. A big hug.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am very sorry to hear Skippy didnt make it. I know he appreciated your kindness and love.


----------



## marine.bkk (Mar 15, 2018)

Roberto, i am so sorry to hear that little Skippy did not make it. He is over the rainbow bridge now.
You can give him a cremation at a local temple who accepts animals, or you can visit petmaster.co.th for their services. When my dog died we cremated him at temple near ladprao.
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## ROBERTO IN BANGKOK (Mar 17, 2018)

*My sincere thanks*

Thank you all so much for your advice and your thoughtful compassion. Last night we wrapped Skippy in a white cotton towel and laid him to rest in the garden of our condo beneath a large rock marker. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you for trying for him. RIP Skippy.


----------



## mahrukh mk (Mar 22, 2018)

Rest in peace little guy ..


----------

